# Applying for article 10 Residence card for family member of EU national.



## waynedart121 (May 7, 2014)

Hello People, After endless research on the internet, Information regarding Italy Is not the best, So Im glad I came across this forum and some really knowledgeable people 
So here is my story. 
Im a UK citizen Looking live in italy 
My Non EU Wife will soon be joining me. we been together 3 years however..


Now My Aim Is for my wife is sorting her out her residence as a family member of mine.. 

i know the requirment what is needed regarding sorting out my own residence first
Now I have a couple of questions, 
Can My wife directly apply for the carta di soggiorno as stated or will she be firstly required to apply for permesso di soggiorno. 
apart from getting my marriage certificate legalised and translated in italian. is there anything else that is required ( i.e registering the marriage in italy) 

and finally, just some more information that anyone thinks i May require and the correct process is?

Thank you guys.'


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, I am pretty certain that you first need to sort out your own situation by becoming legally "resident" in Italy. See https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-italy and also this one specifically about non-EU spouses: Workers' and pensioners' non-EU family - Your Europe


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

When you arrive, simply take yourself and your wife to the annagrafe's office at your commune and follow their instructions. You must do this within 30 days of arrival.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Italia-Mx said:


> When you arrive, simply take yourself and your wife to the annagrafe's office at your commune and follow their instructions. You must do this within 30 days of arrival.


good advise as every region has their own rules or they make them up to suit them selves , just keep smiling and get somone to help you once you get here


----------

